# Best method to "Glue" a serpentine belt together?



## HMF

Joe,

Here are 4 PDF files that detail ways of doing it. Because this is a frequent question, I will make this a sticky.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## aametalmaster

I 2nd the belt dressing. I came from an old factory with lots of old leather flat belts and we had to use it...Bob


----------



## GK1918

*Re: Best method to*

I have tried this with all kinds of glue with no aval. Like on my big Heavy Greaves 20, the belt is 
4.5 inches most likly 80yrs old and if I ever get jammed up, I get blessed with slipping, cause this
thing will kill something or somebody. My interest with this post is I broke a 2" belt on a big time
drill press got to be 100 yrs. I guess its called a camel back (no names numbers) the belt is like
18ft long. I had some, its red and ribbed looks half rubber half leather just cant get glues to stick
on this stuff. So I spent all day taking & straighting all the old wire clips. I do have a very old
Clipper installer. It now runs perfectly. Also real quick for those drill press people. A 20X20 square
table that can be lowerd to the floor, spindle can be indexed, belt runs overhead back to two idlers
twisted to a four step cone pulley then belt driven to the motor. Height spindle to floor 8ft. Had to
move it with a backhoe & it was free. Also MT3 spindle, sounds like a small elec. watch motor &
nothing like it on the web. thanks sam


----------



## GK1918

*Unknow press*

Ill try to get some pics after the dust settles from this blizzard.


----------



## richard johnson

*Re: Best method to "Glue" a serpentine belt together?*

Thank all of you so much, my issues with my logan 200 were totally resolved and it all works so well.More questions soon I'm sure thanks again I love this website


----------



## Old Iron

*Re: Best method to "Glue" a serpentine belt together?*

My 13" South bend is running on a 1 1/2" serpentine belt glued with super glue, Been running about 2 years with it and know problems.

Paul


----------



## fastback

*Re: Best method to "Glue" a serpentine belt together?*

Super glue here also, 3 years.


----------



## chue22

*Re: Belt replacement  contribution 8 inch South Bend*

I just made (2) 48 inch belts from tractor supply wide conveyor belting I bought a year or so ago 10ft at a highly discounted price @ 1 dollar a ft. I used a razor knife  a 4 ft t square clamps and a 2x10 as a table to cut against and as a guide and old leather belt as a guage for width to cut new belts. removed Installed old clippers  #3 from the leather belt 1 at a time to the new belts using a copper nail as a spacer guide on both ends for pin connection and a new connecting pin. These belts do not not stretch or slip  are extremely strong and has incredible power but you still and will always have the click from the clipper at high speed. They can be used on both sides in either direction as they are the same length on both sides. I wish I had done this years ago as it would have saved me many hours of slow machining from belt slippage. Probably still wouldn't know the difference unless my last leather belt broke and I needed to finish a part. This is an entirely different performing machine now and very excited about it again.

I am also going to make a serpentine belt  to compare the power difference. I just replaced one on my Jeep.

Thanks for the Ideas


----------

